
How not to react to your audience - aledalgrande
https://twitter.com/ShellisPrepared/status/225601089486065666
======
sp332
Their followups seem OK.
[https://twitter.com/ShellisPrepared/status/22566322487442636...](https://twitter.com/ShellisPrepared/status/225663224874426368)
and
[https://twitter.com/ShellisPrepared/status/22566298293018214...](https://twitter.com/ShellisPrepared/status/225662982930182146)

